# Extension tubes.



## Dmitri (Sep 17, 2011)

I got my extension tubes today. $10. Now I need to  find some dead bugs.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 17, 2011)

Live bugs are more fun!


----------



## MTVision (Sep 17, 2011)

Dmitri said:
			
		

> I got my extension tubes today. $10. Now I need to  find some dead bugs.



Why dead bugs??


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 17, 2011)

It's hard to convince the live bugs to smile.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 17, 2011)

MTVision said:


> Dmitri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're tastier.


----------



## Overread (Sep 17, 2011)

Pffft just get up early in the morning and find some cold bugs - they'll be nice and slow to take pics of


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 17, 2011)

Thats not a bad idea, OR.


----------



## jkzo (Sep 17, 2011)

dead bugs are easier to lock focus upon


----------



## tevo (Sep 17, 2011)

Buy some air duster, then freeze them!


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 18, 2011)

Just got back from morning frozen bug hunting. Didn't see any bugs at all.


----------



## shootnride (Sep 18, 2011)

Dmitri said:
			
		

> Just got back from morning frozen bug hunting. Didn't see any bugs at all.



Frozen bug hunting!  Is this a sport and who's more frozen?


----------



## Edsport (Sep 18, 2011)

Extension tubes for less than 10 bucks on ebay. With electrical contacts they are more expensive. 50 - 60 bucks. extension tubes | eBay


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 18, 2011)

TotallyBokeh said:


> $10 extension tubes? Where?! I thought they were more like $150... I have a Nikon 50mm f/1.8G - does anybody have any experience with extension tubes on this lens?



Amazon has fotodiox extension tubes. $10 but you lose the contacts so there is no autofocus or anything. But for $10 I can manually focus lol


----------



## Overread (Sep 18, 2011)

No auto focus isn't the problem - its the no aperture control of the lens that makes things really tricky with cheap extension tubes


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 18, 2011)

I spent some money on these and am very happy:  Kenko Auto Extension Tube Set DG for Nikon Lens AEXTUBEDGN B&H


----------



## Kerbouchard (Sep 18, 2011)

Overread said:


> No auto focus isn't the problem - its the no aperture control of the lens that makes things really tricky with cheap extension tubes



 There still a lot of lenses out there that have manual aperture control.  Not as many as there used to be, but the cheapest 50mm 1.8 would still work fine with the cheaper tubes.


----------



## Overread (Sep 18, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > No auto focus isn't the problem - its the no aperture control of the lens that makes things really tricky with cheap extension tubes
> ...



True that is a workaround for nikon - however far as I know you can set and control the blades on the lens, but you have to do that yourself (ie you have to stop down the lens before pressing the shutter) rather than having the camera do it for you


----------



## Kerbouchard (Sep 18, 2011)

Overread said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > Overread said:
> ...


That's correct.  There is an aperture ring that can be unlocked and set to whatever position you want.  The main downfall to this one, is the viewfinder is going to get darker as the aperture is adjusted since you actually are changing the aperture, and not just telling the camera what to do when the shutter is pressed.  This can make manual focus quite difficult.


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 18, 2011)

Overread said:


> No auto focus isn't the problem - its the no aperture control of the lens that makes things really tricky with cheap extension tubes



That too. Not much of a problem on a Canon though, just inconvenient.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Sep 18, 2011)

Depending where you stand on killing bugs for your art, you can also try a glue trap. Leave a few outside for a while at night. The bugs will be alive, and won't really be going anywhere.


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 18, 2011)

:lmao: I don't know. I'm not a fan of bugs, but killing them to take pics just seems wrong for some reason.


----------



## Overread (Sep 18, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> Depending where you stand on killing bugs for your art, you can also try a glue trap. Leave a few outside for a while at night. The bugs will be alive, and won't really be going anywhere.



Forget glue and think sugar water  simple to make and it works on bugs both big and small (if you don't believe me just was MIB )


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 18, 2011)

Overread said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> > Depending where you stand on killing bugs for your art, you can also try a glue trap. Leave a few outside for a while at night. The bugs will be alive, and won't really be going anywhere.
> ...



What about sugar water?


----------



## Overread (Sep 18, 2011)

Sugar water is an easy to make solution of sugar and water (amounts vary and if you google you should get a few suggestions like 1tsp sugar per 3 of water and so on). Its essentially liquid food for many insects and safer than honey (honey from different hives can kill bees, thus best to stick to the sugar water). Just spread some over leaves,flowers and the like and see what it attracts.

Rotting fruit also works well (esp on butterflies and wasps)


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 18, 2011)

oooh I'll have to try that tomorrow. Then maybe I'll find some frozen morning bugs


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 20, 2011)

Not bad for $10 tubes (and he was alive and annoyed that I kept taking pics of him!)


----------



## MTVision (Sep 20, 2011)

Dmitri said:
			
		

> Not bad for $10 tubes (and he was alive and annoyed that I kept taking pics of him!)



Glad he was alive!! LOL!


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 21, 2011)

Me too! Spider kill the bad insects, so I make sure never to kill them


----------



## dmtx (Sep 22, 2011)

Dmitri said:


> I got my extension tubes today. $10. Now I need to  find some dead bugs.



If you are brave, go for bees.  Sit by a flower for a while, and they will ignore you, maybe.  

Also, shoot still objects first and then work up to bugs, snakes, and finally the eye of a lion!


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 22, 2011)

haha I've been kind of lucky so far, found a few nice spiders, and even a couple of bees. I'm still getting the hang of focusing and how to use the flash and all that, but I'm having fun learning. I don't know about the eye of a lion though


----------



## Bukitimah (Sep 26, 2011)

Without auto focus, it can be challenging with falling eye sight and with the subject is difficult to shoot. I found that out after a few months and decided to go back to auto focus.


----------

